# Looking for a fast century in the southwest



## guaps (Jun 2, 2007)

I have done about 10 centuries in the last few years and I want to see how fast I can really go. I've completed a couple in 6 hours, but I'd like to try for a 5 hour century. Any recommendations on a fast/flat century in the Southwest? I'm in San Diego and would like to keep it under a day's drive to get to the ride.

Of the centuries I've done, I think the El Tour de Tucson (2,200' gain, 107 miles) might be my best bet, but I'm sure there are a bunch of rides out there that I don't know about.

Thanks!

(I do realize that a 5 hour century has a lot more to do with my conditioning than the course. I just want to maximize my chances)


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Western States Ride Calendar


----------



## guaps (Jun 2, 2007)

ericm979 said:


> Western States Ride Calendar


That is EXACTLY what I was looking for. Thank you!!


----------



## wesb321 (Oct 1, 2011)

If you ever find yourself down this way Little Rock, Arkansas has one every year called Big Dam Bridge. They have been trying to crack it in under 4 hours for years and years. Hincappie rode it 2 years ago in something like 4:08 or 4:15 hours. I don't have the exact data in front of me


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Have you done the Tour de Palm Springs? It is fairly flat and goes very fast...


----------

